# Folding again......soon



## Bow (Dec 31, 2009)

Hey guys, 
I am going to start folding again next week so I may need some help getting set up.  My specs are listed but I am getting a gxt 280 this week.  I want to fold with all 4 cores of my cpu and the gpu.  Like I said just going to need some help getting started if someone has some time I can pm them my cell number and walk me through getting the cpu going on all four cores I am a dumbass when it comes to setting it all up.

See ya next week.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 31, 2009)

Bow said:


> Hey guys,
> I am going to start folding again next week so I may need some help getting set up.  My specs are listed but I am getting a gxt 280 this week.  I want to fold with all 4 cores of my cpu and the gpu.  Like I said just going to need some help getting started if someone has some time I can pm them my cell number and walk me through getting the cpu going on all four cores I am a dumbass when it comes to setting it all up.
> 
> See ya next week.


Welcome back! PM me and we can exchange info. We also have Teamviewer available and it allows me to access your computer *once* to set up the clients. You are in total control of the session. It's a great little application.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 31, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Welcome back! PM me and we can exchange info. We also have Teamviewer available and it allows me to access your computer *once* to set up the clients. You are in total control of the session. It's a great little application.



I just want to vouch for *teamviewer*.  It does work quite well, the target user has complete control of access, and no wierd quirks that other remote access programs have.


----------



## Bow (Jan 1, 2010)

Ok sounds good to me, I will post next week when I am ready to get started.  Last time only had one core going and a couple 8800gt's, see what we get this time.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 3, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for joining again!  You should be able to get ~9-10k PPD from the GTX280, maybe 3000-3500 from SMP on the Q6600.  If you can pick up a new PSU, you could run the 8800GT as well (I believe the issues with Geforce 200 cards and earlier cards in F@H has been resolved by now) for ~5k PPD (what I get from mine)


----------



## bogmali (Jan 3, 2010)

Are you in Tacoma currently or in the NY? I can help you if you're WA.


----------



## Bow (Jan 7, 2010)

My return is on hold for a short time.  My power supply does not have the right connectors only 2-6pin and not enough juice to power my gtx 280.  As soon as I get a new one I will post and get set up.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 7, 2010)

Bow said:


> My return is on hold for a short time.  My power supply does not have the right connectors only 2-6pin and not enough juice to power my gtx 280.  As soon as I get a new one I will post and get set up.



If you're in the market for a stable but very solid PSU I'd suggest getting the Silverstone Strider Plus 750W model. Very solid and stable Enhance platform that will stand the test of time for folding.

ST


----------



## Bow (Jan 7, 2010)

shopping for one today.


----------



## Bow (Jan 7, 2010)

need help finding a PSU that can run my 8800gt and gtx 280 for around $100.00-$125.00.


----------



## erocker (Jan 7, 2010)

Bow said:


> need help finding a PSU that can run my 8800gt and gtx 280 for around $100.00-$125.00.



If you have a Best Buy close to you they have Corsairs on sale. I think it was $114.00 for the 750w and $144 for the TX850. Good prices for cash and carry.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 7, 2010)

What stores do you have available to you down there Bow? ANd what Online CHoices do you Have?

Corsair HX750W are a good choice as well, they are a New CWT Design I have on in my Folding RIg # 2 and it is powering a 965 140W version, 3 1TB HDD BLack, 1 9800GX2 SSC Edition, 1 9800GT. So that would be more than enough.

Again, the Silverstone STrider Plus is a good choice too. Or Antec's newest Lineup as well, as they are Seasonic Platforms and very solid.

ST


----------



## Bow (Jan 7, 2010)

SoulTribunal said:


> What stores do you have available to you down there Bow? ANd what Online CHoices do you Have?
> 
> Corsair HX750W are a good choice as well, they are a New CWT Design I have on in my Folding RIg # 2 and it is powering a 965 140W version, 3 1TB HDD BLack, 1 9800GX2 SSC Edition, 1 9800GT. So that would be more than enough.
> 
> ...



no stores Best Buy is 2 hrs south.  Going to have to order online.  Only WalMart


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.ncixus.com/products/47755/ST75F-P/Silverstone Technology/

http://www.ncixus.com/products/48569/P1650XCAG9/XFX/

http://www.ncixus.com/products/22071/S75QB/PC Power & Cooling/

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=26415&promoid=1145&vpn=CMPSU-750TX&manufacture=Corsair

Those are my suggestions if you are ordering online.

ST


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 8, 2010)

SoulTribunal said:


> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=26415&promoid=1145&vpn=CMPSU-750TX&manufacture=Corsair
> 
> ST



Great price on the Corsair.  I'd snap that one up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 8, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Great price on the Corsair.  I'd snap that one up.



I agree. Great deal on the Corsair!


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 8, 2010)

Folding requires unique Hardware to say the least, stuff that doesn't get a rest, and can withstand high sustained voltages.
I use only the best out there, as the pretenders die fairly fast.

Avoid OCZ's lineup, although their prices and such seem good, they are not. Their FSP/Epsilon Platforms are old and tired, and I've toasted 2 now.

That HX unit will take everything and more. 

ST


----------



## bogmali (Jan 8, 2010)

Bow, where are you currently? WA or NY?


----------



## Bow (Jan 8, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Bow, where are you currently? WA or NY?



New York, I worked @Lowe's in Olympia for a while.


----------



## Bow (Jan 23, 2010)

Ok I got the xtg 280 working had to do some trick wiring but its working, running some bench marks today to make sure things are good.  I still need to get a new PSU to run 2 cards.  Wont be long....I hope.


----------

